# Nother project



## Metalbender (Jan 31, 2014)

A power boat loader copied from the net.  Pulled an old Airstream for a couple of years and needed a way to haul the boat.  Too much of a lift for an old guy so went to work on this.  Load time was just over 2 minutes plus tie down. Dropped the boat right into the water.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 31, 2014)

Red Green would be proud. :thumbzup: :rofl:

Nice job on the loader, looks a little cold to be loading a boat though.

-Ron


----------



## Metalbender (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks, no sense waiting for the ice to be off the lake.   GIT ER DONE


----------



## valleyboy101 (Jan 31, 2014)

No water, no problem - she'll run just fine on glare ice - in Jan. it's an ice boat!
Michael


----------



## Metalbender (Feb 1, 2014)

Ice boat !!!!  Been there done that


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 1, 2014)

Metalbender said:


> Ice boat !!!!  Been there done that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always wanted to try/build one of those but just never got around to it.

-Ron


----------



## Metalbender (Feb 1, 2014)

Sailing an ice boat puts the biggest smiles I've ever seen on the faces of soft water sailors.  They accelerate like a car, turn like they're on rails but will spit you off like a buckin' bronc if you're not careful.  No seatbelts, no brakes, no airbags either.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 2, 2014)

Sounds like my kind of ride.  I may have to start looking in to making one.  There are a few good sized lakes nearby where it would be a real hoot to "sail".  Gotta do something when it's too icy out to be on the motorcycle.

-Ron


----------

